# Useless Thread MDLXV: All for that which you search is within



## Chris Hagen*

Discuss.


----------



## yubbers




----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Satan




----------



## Hansen




----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## Kyle93

mfw I am reading an article on social anxiety and they perfectly describe me:

Khazan: How do you know if your level of social anxiety is considered disordered?

Hofmann: The definition of a mental disorder is that it causes either significant distress, and/or significant interference in one's life. So you might be able to perform normally during daily life, but you're terribly distressed around these social situations, such as meeting people, giving speeches, or doing things in front of people. It causes you such a level of distress that causes you to want to get help.

*Or, there are people who kind of find their way around these problems, and they live lives that are fairly isolated. They might not marry, they might have very few friends, they might not go out for parties. In other words, they might not feel much distress because they’re living isolated lives, but at the same time they would like to be social. So they feel still an urgency to do something about it because they're not loners, but they just can't be around people because it's so distressing. Some people use substances like alcohol to medicate themselves.*


----------



## YoungSinatra




----------



## Zaiden Shogun

> Are you saying you have gotten 0? Or zero as in you doubt I have ever played pokemon?



I've gotten zero except from special distributions.


----------



## YoungSinatra

Zaide said:


> I've gotten zero except from special distributions.



Have you done a Nuzlocke?


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

YoungSinatra said:


> Have you done a Nuzlocke?



Nope, not in the straight sense.


----------



## Mantis

Pokemon is lame


----------



## Mantis

Thre cool kids all play Digimon!


I have no clue what Digimon is. Is it like Pokemon?


----------



## yubbers

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Pokemon is lame




At first I was like 
Mantis knows




Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Thre cool kids all play Digimon!
> 
> 
> I have no clue what Digimon is. Is it like Pokemon?




He understands me


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Mantis tobaggan is trying to me


----------



## Dog

Mike Posner


----------



## Dog

I'm vegan


----------



## Satan

zaide would take goldeen home


----------



## Dog




----------



## Hansen

Digimon World for PS1 was hype as ****


----------



## Mantis

Hello uncle yub yub


----------



## Mantis

Finnish your Czech said:


> Mantis tobaggan is trying to me



Thats not all I will do to you...


----------



## Mantis

I need a new show to binge watch. Watched every episode of Eastbound and Down over the last 3 days.


----------



## Hansen

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> I need a new show to binge watch




Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Thre cool kids all play Digimon!
> 
> 
> I have no clue what Digimon is. Is it like Pokemon?




The new Digimon game is actually really good.


----------



## Mantis

Hansen 36 said:


> Cowboy Bebop



I have binge watched that recently. That's the only anime I like. I have not seen the movie for a few years though.


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> I have binge watched that recently. That's the only anime I like. I have not seen the movie for a few years though.




There are plenty of great animes to watch. Even for those who 'don't like anime'


----------



## Hansen

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> I have binge watched that recently. That's the only anime I like. I have not seen the movie for a few years though.




Give Space Dandy a shot

Made by the same people but way goofier and satirical


----------



## Mantis

Kinda cool how this



Became this


----------



## yubbers

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Hello uncle yub yub


----------



## Hansen

Fascinating how in Delta Episode of ORAS most trainers would be able to put up a fight in the Elite 4


----------



## Kyle93

At friends for 2nd day in a row.


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> At friends for 2nd day in a row.




hype


----------



## Mantis

Kyle93 said:


> There are plenty of great animes to watch. Even for those who 'don't like anime'



You have showed me the anime's you like haha. I'm not into animated boobies.


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> hype




Might get KFC, continue playing games, and watch a movie later.


----------



## Hansen

Not a single person has come to the store yet and I opened at 10


----------



## Mantis

yubbers said:


>



That used to be my voicemail. Pissed a lot of people off. Especially my boss when he would try to reach me.


----------



## Hansen

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> You have showed me the anime's you like haha. I'm not into animated boobies.




Don't watch Space Dandy then, its very satirical of that aspect of anime but its still there nonetheless


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> You have showed me the anime's you like haha. I'm not into animated boobies.




That's not the stuff I watch. I will occasionally watch a harem which has fan service but the show must be entertaining to me and have an actual story.

The fact that FMA Brotherhood is like my favourite show should prove that.


----------



## Satan

hansern


----------



## Kyle93

I don't watch harems often, although I did like Nyan Koi!


----------



## Mantis

Suuuuuurrrrrrrreeee Kyle


----------



## Hansen

Matthew Tkachuk 86 - Ryan O'Reilly 87 - Nail Yakupov 90
Sven Baertschi 85 - Bo Horvat 84 - Jake Virtanen 87
Mark Scheifele 84 - Jared McCann 84 - Brock Boeser 84
Austin Kline 84 - Cole Cassels 85 - Joe Veleno 82

Victor Hedman 92 - Ben Hutton 90
Jacob Chychrun 88 - Timothy Liljegren 80
Jordan Subban 85 - Troy Stecher 84

Thatcher Demko 94 (Had him set to Elite but became Franchise)
Austin Lotz 81


----------



## Hansen

I watch a lot of **** anime


----------



## Mantis

I tried watching a show called Berserk a while ago and a show called Ninja Scroll but couldn't get into either of them. 

I also tried watching that Attack on Titan when it first came to NetFlix but didn't like it.


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> I tried watching a show called Berserk a while ago and a show called Ninja Scroll but couldn't get into it.
> 
> I also tried watching that Attack on Titan when it first came to NetFlix but didn't like it.



Death note is decent.


----------



## Hansen

Berserk is ****ing brutal but so good


----------



## yubbers

Hansen 36 said:


> I watch a lot of **** anime




I ride my bike alot


----------



## Hansen

yubbers said:


> I ride my bike alot









+






?


----------



## yubbers

I'm not Greek


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> Berserk is ****ing brutal but so good




Higurashi no Naku Koro ni can sometimes be pretty brutal.


----------



## Mantis

Hansen 36 said:


> Berserk is ****ing brutal but so good



I only watched the first episode. Might give it another shot. I am probably gonna check out that Mushi-Shi or whatever Oogies avatar is. I have been looking at lists of best anime shows and that keeps coming up.


----------



## Hansen

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> I only watched the first episode. Might give it another shot. I am probably gonna check out that Mushi-Shi or whatever Oogies avatar is. I have been looking at lists of best anime shows and that keeps coming up.




Mushi-shi is hands down my favourite of all time


----------



## Hansen

The Dark Souls series is largely based on or inspired by Berserk


----------



## Dog

Doland said:


>




Nice


----------



## Mantis

Doland said:


> Nice



Quoting yourself is nice!


----------



## Mantis

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Quoting yourself is nice!



Nice


----------



## Finnish your Czech

53-47


----------



## Dog

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Quoting yourself is nice!




Thank you my friend


----------



## Mantis

Gonna watch Silicon Valley. Never watched it before but I like pretty much anything by Mike Judge


----------



## Dog

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Gonna watch Silicon Valley. Never watched it before but I like pretty much anything by Mike Judge




Its an excellent show


----------



## yubbers

Doland said:


> Nice


----------



## Dog

yubbers said:


>




Nice aorta


----------



## Hansen

tfw ur aorta is bigger than ur [hello]


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Chel?


----------



## Hansen

Eon Flute flight has been my dream for Pokemon for like 13 years


----------



## Shrimper

Trying to work out what my password is for twitter. Had like, 5 ideas, all wrong.


----------



## Finnish your Czech




----------



## Mantis

Shrimper said:


> Trying to work out what my password is for twitter. Had like, 5 ideas, all wrong.



5on2pp


----------



## Shrimper

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> 5on2pp




Nah, needs to have a symbol.


----------



## irunthepeg

we the North


----------



## Mantis

Did Ix get a dog?


----------



## Chris Hagen*

ixcuincle said:


> Chris Hagen was basically the chain smoking, heavy drinking alcoholic like 3 years ago and now he's this "reformed" vegan who STILL SMOKES MIND YOU and doesn't drink
> 
> It's so fake
> 
> He's just doing this to get birds and "look" impressive. Bawse, girls are going to be impressed if you throw money at them like you did in the past.




People change, thankfully. So does society. Thank god we don't still hold the same views on black people, Asians, homosexuals, women, Jews, etc. that our ancestors did.



ixcuincle said:


> I wonder if he incessantly mentions to the girls he picks up on Tinder / Bumble that he's vegan.
> 
> "So what do you do."
> 
> "I'M VEGAN."
> 
> "What are your hobbies."
> 
> "I'M VEGAN."




lirl


----------



## Shrimper

Baseball brawl!

Only two people actually fought...


----------



## Dog

"So what do you do." 

"I'M VEGAN." 

"What are your hobbies." 

"I'M VEGAN."


----------



## S A W F T*




----------



## Satan

bantz


----------



## Satan

gregg zaun is so insufferable


----------



## RayP

S A W F T said:


>




damn! that's one hell of a punch. lolcanada


that happen today?


----------



## YoungSinatra

Dad just yelled and screamed when my mom said we were trying to upgrade the internet lol


----------



## YoungSinatra

We pay AT&T $57 a month for 18 down, Xfinity is 100 down for $50 but he is the "voice of reason"


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'm still not fully recovered from last night


----------



## Siamese Dream

14 hour session, started at 2pm, got in after 4am


----------



## S A W F T*

Blues and SHarks gonna be brutal, amirite?

Sorry for hockeylnge.


----------



## Kyle93

We have an unlimited data plan for our Internet. It is nice to have.


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Hansen

8 year old me somewhere within my psyche is flipping the **** out that I have Deoxys and Jirachi in my PC both legit in this game


----------



## Kyle93

On my way home.


----------



## Kyle93

Lemme know if chel tonight, ill just be in my room watching a show.


----------



## Kyle93

Nice eyes


----------



## Satan

lemme upgrade ya


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

#prayforSophie
#givetoSophie


----------



## Dog

Zaide said:


> #prayforSophie
> #givetoSophie




Have you had any cadaver labs before


----------



## Satan

zaide + goldeen


----------



## Kyle93

playing tabletop racing, actually pretty fun.


----------



## Dog

Kyle93 said:


> playing tabletop racing, actually pretty fun.




hey,


----------



## Kyle93

Doland said:


> hey,


----------



## HanSolo

Fire up EHM, get mail and it says.

Potential trade proposal in the works between Winnipeg and New Jersey

New Jersey receives

The rights to Josh Morrissey and Nikolaj Ehlers
2015 first round pick

Winnipeg receives
Andy Greene

I think this can't be real life. And then two game days later, the trade was confirmed.


----------



## Kyle93

DuckJet said:


> Fire up EHM, get mail and it says.
> 
> Potential trade proposal in the works between Winnipeg and New Jersey
> 
> New Jersey receives
> 
> The rights to Josh Morrissey and Nikolaj Ehlers
> 2015 first round pick
> 
> Winnipeg receives
> Andy Greene
> 
> I think this can't be real life. And then two game days later, the trade was confirmed.





Solid trade.


----------



## HanSolo

Yeah if they want to destroy Winnipeg it's real neato


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

In all seriousness I really hope that isn't ix's dog


----------



## Kyle93

ate so much chicken today uuuuuuu


----------



## Satan

xhciekn


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Andy Greene is the greatest defenseman of all time if you talk to NJ fans


----------



## Satan

new Arkells song is ~weird~


----------



## Mantis

Arkells feat. R. Kelly


----------



## Satan

rihanna


----------



## Kyle93

Is DJ raiding it up with Oogie


----------



## Satan

calvin harris


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Kyle93 said:


> Is DJ raiding it up with Oogie




I was with some coworkers and friends.


----------



## Kyle93

Oogie Boogie said:


> I was with some coworkers and friends.




You both were raiding on the same area at the same time, was just wondering.


----------



## Hansen

Drove for like an hour

Gotta get that license


----------



## Kyle93

you drive me crazy.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Going to buy some new shoes tomorrow.


----------



## HisIceness

I sure hope everyone was paying attention to Pete DeBoers suit and tie tonight, we can all take notes from him.


----------



## Mantis

Oogie Boogie said:


> Going to buy some new shoes tomorrow.



Cant go wrong with velcro


----------



## Kyle93

when everyone hates you


----------



## izzy

William Nylando


----------



## Satan

Dawg


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wide awake after my nap


----------



## Pip

Bar Rescue


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I hate that show


----------



## Kyle93

pizza rescue


----------



## YoungSinatra

Lucha Underground


----------



## Pip

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I hate that show




You're missing out man.


----------



## Satan

Silicon Valley


----------



## YoungSinatra

Satan said:


> Silicon Valley



needa download the one from tonight


----------



## Hansen

Girl I just swiped had a pic of her wearing an apron with the Statue of David's body printed on it and one of my pics is a selfie where it looks like I'm doing the finger touch from the Creation of Adam but with David's [hello]

Got that one in the bag lads


----------



## Pip

Hansen if u want to chel in a bit I would be down


----------



## Pip

need to redeem myself after last night lol


----------



## Hansen

Pip said:


> Hansen if u want to chel in a bit I would be down




Grandparents are back so I had to move the PS4 out of their room no internet connection in the tv room downstairs


----------



## Pip

damn. oh well


----------



## Hansen

Oh actually I can set it up in my sisters room shes still filming a show in Gibsons


----------



## Hansen

I got so greedy those last two games I was in such a bad mood lmao


----------



## Pip

you have a lot of siblings


----------



## Hansen

Pip said:


> you have a lot of siblings




She's a cousin but we're like siblings. Grew up together and are really close


----------



## Pip

I try my best to distance myself from my cousin


----------



## Hansen

I do have three brothers though, my brother Ethan whos 18 and then the twins who are 5


----------



## Pip

the twins better get into lax


----------



## Pip

mini-tyke next year I'm pretty sure!


----------



## Hansen

Pip said:


> the twins better get into lax




yeah Ive been teaching them the last month or so


----------



## Hansen

Willem wouldnt be able to play competitively because of the cancer treatment but its good to keep active and have fun outside. Charlie has been needing attention too and really likes it so I make sure to get out with him every day when Im home


----------



## Kyle93

Holding your breathe decreases your sound.


----------



## Hansen

[chel]


----------



## Hansen

Lmao so Im living with my grandparents for the next 3 months while Im working, pickup point for the crew truck every morning is a 2 min walk from their house


----------



## Pip

Hansen 36 said:


> yeah Ive been teaching them the last month or so




that's awesome


----------



## Kyle93

"somebody likes you, open up tinder"


----------



## Kyle93

she wants dem nips


----------



## Hansen

I am in the lobby


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Hansen

yo if u guys arent coming Im just gonna do drop ins and play pokeguys


----------



## Pip

ok give me 1 min


----------



## Pip

also in lobby


----------



## Pip

Kyle buddy


----------



## Hansen

kyle come


----------



## Kyle93

hold on


----------



## izzy

monkey see monkey do monkey pee all over you


----------



## Kyle93

****in hugh jackman


----------



## Kyle93

when your pokes are on point


----------



## RayP

Nerds


----------



## Pip

Shut up Ray


----------



## Finnish your Czech




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Smoke time


----------



## yubbers

*yawn*


----------



## RayP

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Smoke time





Disgusting


----------



## yubbers

Gonna she's done trails this morning

Woot!


----------



## yubbers




----------



## RayP

No riding today. Just a light swim.


Did get 150 miles last week even with the dog bite holding me back some.


----------



## yubbers




----------



## Bones Malone

Hood [MORNING]


----------



## Guerzy

When Jose Bautista gets *WALLOPED*


----------



## yubbers




----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> Disgusting




You like my dog


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> You like my dog






What kind is it?


----------



## yubbers

Are you using a garden hose as a leash?


----------



## RayP

Did yubbers get snapchst?


----------



## yubbers

No

My phone is busted up too 

Cracked my screen and camera lenses eating it on the mountain bike few weeks back. Really need a new phone


----------



## yubbers

Pic in his thread


----------



## RayP

Get a new phone and snapchst you bum


----------



## John Price

Lmao everyone so mad about the dog 

Come off it


----------



## John Price

I'm a man I can take care of living beings


----------



## yubbers

I will not snapchat my bum perv


----------



## RayP

Ix snap a pic of dog right now 


I'm still not sold you actually got one. 


And you are not a grown man you are a ****ing child in a mans body


----------



## John Price

Keep hating you're making us famous


----------



## RayP

I can't stop ********.


----------



## yubbers

I was drinking sour beers last night and my dank farts woke me up


----------



## Bones Malone

Ix, what did you name your pooch?

I hope it's ehat


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


>




You're improving your sleep


----------



## Mantis

yubbers said:


> No
> 
> My phone is busted up too
> 
> Cracked my screen and camera lenses eating it on the mountain bike few weeks back. Really need a new phone



Do you have a heavy duty phone case?


----------



## Mantis

RayP said:


> Get a new phone and snapchst you bum



I have been telling him this since December and he keeps giving bs excuses like he is too busy.


----------



## Mantis

Mike Emrick said:


> I'm a man I can take care of living beings



Does your dog live off the cockroachs it hunts down in your house?


----------



## yubbers

I do

Specifically for when I go trail riding. Otter box fail


----------



## yubbers

Where's Omar?

Need a phone hook up


----------



## John Price

50 fear no man warrior
Swing swords like Conan
Picture me pen in hand
Write lines knowin' THE SOURCE will quote it
When I die they'll read this
And say a genius wrote it


----------



## Mantis




----------



## Satan

Spurs bottled their TITLE challenge, first against West Brom, and then against a weak Chelsea side. In the Chelsea match, Spurs were leading 2-0 at one point but they threw the lead away, and displayed a complete lack of discipline and poise in the process. They then went on to lose their final two games of the season, including losing 5-1 against a relegated Newcastle side. After being clear by 5 points with 3 games left, Spurs ended up finishing BELOW Arsenal on the final day.
In yet another season filled with disappointment for Arsenal, Spurs managed to screw up and give us a sliver of joy to end the season on a somewhat happy note. Now you might be wondering- "How did they manage to **** up this badly?". And to that, there is only one answer:
Lads, it's Tottenham


----------



## Mantis

Damn. Germany beat USA yesterday? Haven't been following the worlds.


----------



## Dog

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Damn. Germany beat USA yesterday? Haven't been following the worlds.




Makes u think


----------



## Dog

When laine leads the whc in points


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> 50 fear no man warrior
> Swing swords like Conan
> Picture me pen in hand
> Write lines knowin' THE SOURCE will quote it
> When I die they'll read this
> And say a genius wrote it




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=118334983&postcount=188


----------



## RayP

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> I have been telling him this since December and he keeps giving bs excuses like he is too busy.





He's a *****


----------



## RayP

Ix has been up for a few hours, should have taken dog out by now. Have not received snap of dog. 


Ix does not actually have a dog. Thank goodness.


----------



## Dugray

I have too many damn cookies at my place. My ex and the girl I'm currently seeing both made cookies recently and brought me some. I don't even that many cookies!


----------



## RayP

The Blackhawks offseason thread might be the worst thread on this entire site. Politics board threads included.


----------



## Satan

Spurs bottled their TITLE challenge, first against West Brom, and then against a weak Chelsea side. In the Chelsea match, Spurs were leading 2-0 at one point but they threw the lead away, and displayed a complete lack of discipline and poise in the process. They then went on to lose their final two games of the season, including losing 5-1 against a relegated Newcastle side. After being clear by 5 points with 3 games left, Spurs ended up finishing BELOW Arsenal on the final day.
In yet another season filled with disappointment for Arsenal, Spurs managed to screw up and give us a sliver of joy to end the season on a somewhat happy note. Now you might be wondering- "How did they manage to **** up this badly?". And to that, there is only one answer:
Lads, it's Tottenham


----------



## Guerzy

Doland said:


> When laine leads the whc in points


----------



## Dugray

RayP said:


> The Blackhawks offseason thread might be the worst thread on this entire site. Politics board threads included.




Are you a masochist?


----------



## Guerzy

When Jose Bautista gets *WALLOPED*


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Dog

Guerzy


----------



## Guerzy

my only Doland


----------



## Dog

Guerzy my friend


----------



## Guerzy

when u look at the weather forecast for the upcoming long weekend and it's going to be really nice out. We're talking 22Â°C and 11 hours of pure daily sunshine over the course of Saturday, Sunday and Monday


----------



## Guerzy

Have ordered a couple mounts for my kayak


----------



## Guerzy

Couldn't get out yesterday, we had 55 km/h wind gusts all day and evening and i had no interest in paddling against that nor did i want to be blown around the lake like a ****ing feather in the wind. We had flurries yesterday, think about that for a moment. It's mid-May and we had flurries. It was ****ing cold. I wanted to get out on the lake but sometimes you just gotta let mother nature win.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Guerzy said:


> when u look at the weather forecast for the upcoming long weekend and it's going to be really nice out. We're talking 22Â°C and 11 hours of pure daily sunshine over the course of Saturday, Sunday and Monday




I'm going to algonquin

You wanna chill?


----------



## RayP

Guerzy said:


> Couldn't get out yesterday, we had 55 km/h wind gusts all day and evening and i had no interest in paddling against that nor do i want to be blown around the lake like a ****ing feather in the wind. We had flurries yesterday, think about that for a moment. It's mid-May and we had flurries. It was ****ing cold. I wanted to get out on the lake but sometimes you just gotta let mother nature win.





Guerzy noted little *****.


----------



## Guerzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> I'm going to algonquin
> 
> You wanna chill?




Love Algonquin. My wife and I went to a resort up there a couple years ago and did a bunch of trails in the park. Loved it.


----------



## Guerzy

RayP said:


> Guerzy noted little *****.




Hey Ray go **** yourself.


----------



## Guerzy

Wait until you boys get snaps of Guerz in his yak #YakSnaps


----------



## Guerzy

Hi my name is Ray and i let a 7lb dog nearly chew my leg off

You tell me who the little ***** is


----------



## Guerzy

Hi my name is Ray and I let a dog who was 20-30 feet AWAY from me run up to me and nearly chew my leg off. At no point did I think to myself "hey maybe i should peddle my ****ing bike away from this little mutt"

You tell me who the little ***** is


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## yubbers




----------



## Guerzy

Hi my name is Ray and i let my leg become a nice little filet mignon to a 7lb dog

You tell me who the little ***** is


----------



## Bones Malone

Guerzy said:


> Hi my name is Ray and i let my leg become a nice little filet mignon to a 7lb dog
> 
> You tell me who the little ***** is




And now he's found a new route to avoid the dog. After proclaiming he was going to kill it for a week.


----------



## Guerzy

I mean jesus christ for all the snaps you sent out with that little cut on your leg from that dog you'd think you were a victim of a ****ing shark attack. Nope just got bit by a 7lb dog. 

E-mail CNN maybe they'll do an interview with you.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Dog

RayP lmao


----------



## Satan

Rstp


----------



## Dog

If anyone has seen my friend irunthepeg please tell him to contact me


----------



## Guerzy

when Jose Bautista gets *WALLOPED*


----------



## irunthepeg

#yaksnaps #freeYak


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


> If anyone has seen my friend irunthepeg please tell him to contact me




hello it's me


----------



## irunthepeg

and if that label try and stop me, 
there gon' be some crazy Weezy fans waiting in the lobby,
Moolah baby


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Jays below .500 again


----------



## irunthepeg

when u are wearing a Jays hat at work today


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> when Jose Bautista gets *WALLOPED*




Odor deserved it ROFL a


----------



## Satan

oh eyah


----------



## Satan

i`m all the way up


----------



## Bones Malone

Satan said:


> i`m all the way up


----------



## Bones Malone

I do what I WANT!


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> oh eyah




break it down, oooooh,
we deserve, we deserve,
a smooOOoOOoke break


----------



## irunthepeg

Trap House 3 Guwop


----------



## Dugray

Guerzy said:


> when Jose Bautista gets *WALLOPED*




Should have been wearing some odor blocking old spice


----------



## Satan

chance the rapp3r


----------



## Dugray




----------



## yubbers




----------



## yubbers




----------



## Guerzy

Dugray said:


>


----------



## Satan

cgabe 3


----------



## Finnish your Czech

when is draft lottery


----------



## Guerzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> when is draft lottery




i too would like to know this


----------



## Kyle93

Morning


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Guerzy said:


> i too would like to know this




Satan/doland please answer


----------



## yubbers

tokyo drift lottery


----------



## Hammettf2b

What it do nephews


----------



## Guerzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> Satan/doland please answer




bump


----------



## yubbers

Hammetts having a seizure

call teh paramedics!


----------



## Guerzy

i am high on loving you


----------



## Guerzy

where is soupy these days? i feel as though his posting here has declined and it makes me think


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## yubbers

Guerzy said:


> where is soupy these days? i feel as though his posting here has declined and it makes me think




I've been here less

He's my parole officer


----------



## Guerzy

when u are told your office smells nice


----------



## yubbers

Guerzy

Garbageman HR Director


----------



## Finnish your Czech

I love you yubbers


----------



## Satan

yubs


----------



## Kyle93

I love lamp.


----------



## Guerzy

i love to love yubbers


----------



## yubbers

Guerzy said:


> i love to love yubbers




so do I #singlelife


----------



## Kyle93

Woo single life


----------



## Satan




----------



## yubbers

Got me some new riding shoes

https://quocpham.com/collections/fixed/products/fixed-black?variant=5793052804


----------



## yubbers




----------



## Guerzy

when it's lunch time so you are going to eat lunch


----------



## Guerzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> when is draft lottery






Guerzy said:


> i too would like to know this






Finnish your Czech said:


> Satan/doland please answer






Guerzy said:


> bump




bump


----------



## yubbers

Guerzy said:


> when it's lunch time so you are going to eat lunch




im craving egg salad for some reason


----------



## Satan

josepbh


----------



## RayP

Guerzy said:


> Hey Ray go **** yourself.




already did this morning.



Guerzy said:


> Hi my name is Ray and i let a 7lb dog nearly chew my leg off
> 
> You tell me who the little ***** is




40+ pounds easily.



Guerzy said:


> Hi my name is Ray and I let a dog who was 20-30 feet AWAY from me run up to me and nearly chew my leg off. At no point did I think to myself "hey maybe i should peddle my ****ing bike away from this little mutt"
> 
> You tell me who the little ***** is




i didn't want to startle the dog, so i was waiting for it to scurry away before hopefully seeing me.



yubbers said:


>





lightweight *****.



Guerzy said:


> Hi my name is Ray and i let my leg become a nice little filet mignon to a 7lb dog
> 
> You tell me who the little ***** is




u da real little *****.



Chippah said:


> And now he's found a new route to avoid the dog. After proclaiming he was going to kill it for a week.




still going to run it over with my car, just won't cycle over there anymore.



Guerzy said:


> I mean jesus christ for all the snaps you sent out with that little cut on your leg from that dog you'd think you were a victim of a ****ing shark attack. Nope just got bit by a 7lb dog.
> 
> E-mail CNN maybe they'll do an interview with you.




little cut? the puncture was an inch+ deep. 

dog was not 7 pounds. clown.



Guerzy said:


> i love to love yubbers




i love to ride yubbers real hard. 


so. hard.


----------



## RayP

yubbers said:


> im craving egg salad for some reason




nasty.


----------



## Siamese Dream

RayP getting rustled


----------



## RayP

Dustin Peener said:


> RayP getting rustled




why am i rustled exactly?


----------



## Juzmo

Dustin Peener said:


> RayP getting rustled



As expected as the UT being terrible.


----------



## Guerzy

the David Backes next contract thread is ROFL a

So many in there eager to sign this guy to 5 years at 5.5-6 million


----------



## Siamese Dream

RayP said:


> why am i rustled exactly?




Rustled by Guerzy saying the dog was 7lbs


----------



## RayP

Dustin Peener said:


> Rustled by Guerzy saying the dog was 7lbs




i'm rustled because he's lying and making up a number when i know what really happened?



got it.


----------



## Siamese Dream

RayP said:


> i'm rustled because he's lying and making up a number when i know what really happened?
> 
> 
> 
> got it.




Exactly


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## yubbers

I'm getting a roti now jerk


----------



## yubbers

i work in a bike shop

u can't offend anyone


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ray, did you like my snaps?


----------



## *Bob Richards*

I don't think anyone has ever truly enjoyed an egg salad.


----------



## Guerzy

better, faster and longer


----------



## Guerzy

when Ray tosses the salad


----------



## yubbers

Bob Richards said:


> I don't think anyone has ever truly enjoyed an egg salad.




i love dat ****. I make a bangin one


----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


> Ray, did you like my snaps?




good dag snaps.


----------



## Kyle93

Just pulled a little piece of wood out of my foot.


----------



## yubbers

Kyle93 said:


> Just pulled a little piece of wood out of my foot.




stop trying to bang Kyles feet Ray


----------



## RayP

yubbers said:


> stop trying to bang Kyles feet Ray




hell no. feet are disgusting.


as are people with feet fetishes. 


$20 say bob has a foot fetish.


seems like a jersey kind of thing to have a foot fetish. freaks.


----------



## yubbers




----------



## yubbers

I kinda dig feet

why i like little girls.


----------



## RayP




----------



## Guerzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> when is draft lottery






Guerzy said:


> i too would like to know this






Finnish your Czech said:


> Satan/doland please answer






Guerzy said:


> bump






Guerzy said:


> bump




bump


----------



## Kyle93

You all know what I like.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

RayP said:


> hell no. feet are disgusting.
> 
> 
> as are people with feet fetishes.
> 
> 
> $20 say bob has a foot fetish.
> 
> 
> seems like a jersey kind of thing to have a foot fetish. freaks.




You're the kind of guy that ends up in the back of our car trunks.


----------



## RayP




----------



## RayP

Bob Richards said:


> You're the kind of guy that ends up in the back of our car trunks.




couldn't pay me to go to jersey


----------



## RayP

RayP said:


>




took me a minute to process wtf this was. mind instantly went in the gutter when i saw it the first time.


----------



## Guerzy

When Jose Bautista gets *WALLOPED*


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Juzmo said:


> As expected as the UT being terrible.




This UT sucks


----------



## RayP

Finnish your Czech said:


> This UT sucks




they all do.


----------



## John Price

Send Joe snaps.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> Send Joe snaps.




what is your dogs name that you don't actually possess?


----------



## Kyle93

me


----------



## RayP

who wants some of my home made egg salad? learned a vital new tip today on how to make it.


----------



## John Price

Can you chel this afternoon


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> who wants some of my home made egg salad? learned a vital new tip today on how to make it.




Not Joe.


----------



## John Price

RayP. Does Joe have a harness.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> RayP. Does Joe have a harness.




not anymore since we don't go on long walks that cover a lot of distance.


----------



## Dugray

Kyle93 said:


> me




Tari Tari. Average show. Cute girls.


----------



## Dugray




----------



## Siamese Dream

"Cute girls"

They are cartoon characters m9


----------



## Dugray

Dustin Peener said:


> "Cute girls"
> 
> They are cartoon characters m9




Cute cartoon depictions of girls.


----------



## RayP

goddammit dugray don't be creepy


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> "Cute girls"
> 
> They are cartoon characters m9




and?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Think I might watch a movie soon...


----------



## Bones Malone

Grilled BBQ pork tenderloin and garlic smashed reds and broccoli for lunch


----------



## Siamese Dream

They are not grils, they are animated drawings


----------



## Yung Rotini

damn dude nice meme im keking hard


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> They are not grils, they are animated drawings




Don't be jealous that I have a waifu and you do not.


----------



## Guerzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> when is draft lottery






Guerzy said:


> i too would like to know this






Guerzy said:


> bump






Guerzy said:


> bump






Guerzy said:


> bump




bump


----------



## Dugray

RayP said:


> goddammit dugray don't be creepy




Friend. That ship sailed long ago.


----------



## irunthepeg

when ixcuincle's dog's name is "ehat"


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> Don't be jealous that I have a waifu and you do not.




I don't know what that even means


----------



## irunthepeg

we deeeeeeeeserve, a smooooooooooooke breaaaaaak


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> when u are told your office smells nice




Rebecca told me I smelled nice this morning


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> chance the rapp3r




Young Chano


----------



## irunthepeg

when T-Pain hops in on the song >>>


----------



## Kyle93

I ****ed yo ***** ***** and I don't give a **** who you is.


----------



## Hansen

I have a dakimakura of Guts


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Jackass neighbour upstairs making a racket as usual....


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> I don't know what that even means




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI#t=1m17s


----------



## yubbers

Ix should name us dog

GUber


----------



## Kyle93

I had a dakimakura before they were cool. Had one when I was young with a bunch of Pokemon all over it.


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> I had a dakimakura before they were cool. Had one when I was young with a bunch of Pokemon all over it.




you're ****ed


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> you're ****ed




I remember getting it when I was a baby and sleeping with it every night until around like age 15 or something.


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> *I had a dakimakura before they were cool.* Had one when I was young with a bunch of Pokemon all over it.




I don't know what this is but rest assured, it isn't nor was it ever cool.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI#t=1m17s




Not clicking

The fact you didn't embed it alerts me that it is something I do not want to watch


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> I don't know what this is but rest assured, it isn't nor was it ever cool.




full body pillows usually with anime girls on them.


----------



## yubbers

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Jackass neighbour upstairs making a racket as usual....




at my last place I duct taped an old ****** FM radio I had to the ceiling. Left it on straight static


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> Not clicking
> 
> The fact you didn't embed it alerts me that it is something I do not want to watch




what? No because I wanted you to see it at that time stamp. I don't think you can embed videos and have them start at a certain time.


----------



## yubbers




----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> full body pillows usually with anime girls on them.




I stand corrected. I _do_ know what it is and it isn't nor was it ever cool.


----------



## Hansen

Guts


----------



## Kyle93

I wonder if I can find the one I had online. It is REALLY old.


----------



## John Price

5-14-16 - Crashing The Net - Full Show
Crashing the Net
http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect...on+D.C.&awCollectionId=984&awEpisodeId=634315

<p>Tom (@TomDaly2) and Neil (@NGreenberg) discuss the end of the Capitals season as they lose in the 2nd round of the NHL playoffs against the Pittsburgh Penguins 4-2 in a series of 7 games.&nbsp; The...

Subscribe the podcast http://podcastrss.play.it/crashing-the-net_mp3_128.xml

----
Sent from Podcast Republic 2.8.1
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## irunthepeg

you don't want zero problems, big fella


----------



## irunthepeg

IF ONE MORE LABEL TRY TO STOP ME a


----------



## Kyle93

When Kyle's positioning and stick work in chel is so good that you wonder if Lidstrom came out of retirement.


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> When Kyle's positioning and stick work in chel is so good that you wonder if Lidstrom came out of retirement.




when Kyle has a lot of stick work experience


----------



## Hammettf2b

RayP said:


> who wants some of my home made egg salad? learned a vital new tip today on how to make it.




I think I'll pass seeing as I know what the vital new tip is.


----------



## irunthepeg

when irunthepeg goes savage on Kyle for no reason on a Monday


----------



## Kyle93

I play chel better when I am not sober. I don't know why.


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> when irunthepeg goes savage on Kyle for no reason on a Monday




when irunthepeg is mean to Kyle and no longer his friend.


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> when irunthepeg is mean to Kyle and no longer his friend.




when u cri evri tiem


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle did you go for more runs on the weekend with the cute jogging girls???


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> Kyle did you go for more runs on the weekend with the cute jogging girls???




I never have gone on a run in the first place. No, I just stay in my house for the most part and workout. Have not been biking or anything lately.


----------



## Guerzy

when u log in and 'peg is leaving you visitor messages


----------



## irunthepeg

oh wow, Guerzy and irunthepeg have reached Gretzky levels of snap streak. TOmorrow is the BIG day


----------



## Guerzy

Last Activity: Today 02:06 PM
Current Activity: Writing Guerzy a visitor message


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> I never have gone on a run in the first place. No, I just stay in my house for the most part and workout. Have not been biking or anything lately.




you should go run with them. Biking is more fun but if you run you look more mature, IMO


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> oh wow, Guerzy and irunthepeg have reached Gretzky levels of snap streak. TOmorrow is the BIG day




I consider myself blessed to be able to snap like this with you


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Rebecca told me I smelled nice this morning




oh wow we both smell nice


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## irunthepeg

when "daughter" is the first related word when you search Wayne Gretzky


----------



## irunthepeg

4 Bob Richards


----------



## Kyle93

have never girltalked.


----------



## Guerzy

yubbers said:


>




v nice pic


----------



## irunthepeg

when I have a visitor message


----------



## irunthepeg

blessed to say I have a STRONG snap streak going


----------



## Guerzy

When Jose Bautista gets *WALLOPED*


----------



## Siamese Dream

irunthepeg said:


>




My coach bought himself one of those old Jofa buckets and got a guy who paints goalie masks to paint it blue with an Oilers logo and 99 on


----------



## Siamese Dream

irunthepeg said:


> 4 Bob Richards


----------



## Shrimper

Just cleared out 3000 e-mails ha.


----------



## Kyle93

Terry Crews is the man


----------



## yubbers

Guerzy said:


> v nice pic




God I love that woman


----------



## Finnish your Czech

This UT su-


----------



## Kyle93

Watching a kidnapping ASMR roleplay


----------



## yubbers

Finnish your Czech said:


> This UT su-




whateva Woodbridge man


----------



## John Price

Brian McBride / Kei Kamara trade reaction
Planet FÃºtbol
http://feeds.soundcloud.com/stream/...l-brian-mcbride-kei-kamara-trade-reaction.mp3

Columbus Crew SC beat the MLS trade deadline and dealt Kei Kamara to the New England Revolution, and there's all sorts of fallout to delve into on our latest podcast. 

Brian McBride, former U.S. and ...

Subscribe the podcast http://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:99116547/sounds.rss

----
Sent from Podcast Republic 2.8.1
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## irunthepeg

Music is all we got ah ahhhhh


----------



## Hansen

Now looking for shiny phantrump


HOLY **** I FOUND IT WHILE WRITING THIS POST HAHAHA

9 encounters


----------



## Kyle93

Home alone and am making weird noises that would probably make people dial 911 if they heard.


----------



## Guerzy

One of the telling signs of maturity is how one deals with adversity, specifically when itâ€™s admittedly self-inflicted. It was just over a year ago when a frustrated, 17-year-old Patrik Laine flipped Finlandâ€™s National Team coach Mika Marttila the bird during a game against the Czechs. He also reportedly issued him physical threats, thus leading to his expulsion from the 2014 Hlinka tournament after only three games.


----------



## Guerzy

The boys are back, baby
AND WE AIN'T GOING NOOOOOOOOOOOWHERE


----------



## Finnish your Czech

yubbers said:


> whateva Woodbridge man




You're just jelly that i get to chill with all the woodbridge italian nonnas


----------



## Hansen

Boodowoodo or Spookdowoodo


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## John Price

Chel


----------



## Pip

Mike Emrick said:


> Chel




Can't today


----------



## Kyle93

Finnish your Czech said:


> You're just jelly that i get to chill with all the woodbridge italian nonnas




I am.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Shrimper

I felt like Kyle earlier, a ridiculously hot lady smiled at me.

OMG!


----------



## Kyle93

If a girl says "would you like fries with that" would that be a good time to kiss her?


----------



## John Price

Pip said:


> Can't today




Why the **** not. 

LaCrosse practice? Lmao.


----------



## Hansen

Mike Emrick said:


> Why the **** not.
> 
> LaCrosse practice? Lmao.




yeah I think hes playing real sports


----------



## Kyle93

Ix if you would be awake past 9PM you could play with us.


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> Ix if you would be awake past 9PM you could play with us.




Lol. How did you guys get demoted to 4.


----------



## John Price

It's literally only Hansen Kyle and pip on playing at like 3 am est lol


----------



## John Price

Just tell me now if you aren't playing in an hour so I can remove my nhl disk and play other ****


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Buick LaCrosse


----------



## Kyle93

Not everyone is like me ix, some people actually work and have lives outside of HF.


----------



## S A W F T*

The next statement is true.

The previous statement is false.


----------



## S A W F T*

Sinead O'Connor found safe, phew!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> Not everyone is like me ix, some people actually work and have lives outside of HF.




So, you're feeling unimportant,
'Cuz you've got nothing to say.
And your life is just a ramble
No one understands you anyway

Well, I got a piece of news son,
That might make you change your mind
Your life is historically meaningful
And spans a significant time


----------



## Kyle93

cow is on her period.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle should listen to Bad Religion he would relate to many of the lyrics


----------



## Siamese Dream

Lots of grils using that flowers in their hair snapchat filter thing all the time recently


----------



## Kyle93

eating peanut butter, kidney almost exploded.


----------



## Hansen

Kyle do you have XY/ORAS?

Also @zaide shiny Umbreon/Sylveon/Glaceon which one


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Kyle93 said:


> eating peanut butter, kidney almost exploded.




For real??


----------



## Hansen

Should be getting $250 back from my band for safety equipment/boots and such

bless bless bless


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> Kyle do you have XY/ORAS?
> 
> Also @zaide shiny Umbreon/Sylveon/Glaceon which one




Yeah I have them, why do you ask?


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> Yeah I have them, why do you ask?




I need to trade this shiny to evolve it haha

Was gonna ask for help with a tradeback but I dont have to do it for a while


----------



## Kyle93

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> For real??









Of course not.


----------



## Hansen

just had a sip of apple cider and my kidneys almost explode


----------



## John Price

chel


----------



## Pip

Mike Emrick said:


> Why the **** not.
> 
> LaCrosse practice? Lmao.




Out for a few hours then practice at 7.


----------



## John Price

Pip said:


> Out for a few hours then practice at 7.


----------



## Pip

I have lacrosse on everyday except wednesday this week.


----------



## Pip

Why don't you hop on while Hansen, Kyle and I play?


----------



## John Price

Because you all play at literally 3 AM Est. And Kyle doesn't even work remember.


----------



## Pip

So??


----------



## Pip

You make your own schedule


----------



## John Price

Do you really think I'm going to be up at 3 AM.


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> just had a sip of apple cider and my kidneys almost explode




be careful out there


----------



## Pip

Mike Emrick said:


> Do you really think I'm going to be up at 3 AM.




Why not


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Where is Kyle working this summer


----------



## Kyle93

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Where is Kyle working this summer




Not working.


----------



## Hansen

Actually Kyle u should help me evolve this Phantump soon


----------



## Kyle93

Actually pretty funny, little NSFW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEQLXSJUY94


----------



## Hammettf2b

Mike Emrick said:


> Do you really think I'm going to be up at 3 AM.




ix, what is the name of you pup?


----------



## Satan

ten bands
fifty bands
one hunnit bands **** it man


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> Kyle do you have XY/ORAS?
> 
> Also @zaide shiny Umbreon/Sylveon/Glaceon which one



Umbreon is the coolest.

Sylveon is the better one competitively.

Glaceon is the cutest, but there isn't much difference between shiny and non-shiny.


----------



## Kyle93

please dont **** in the plane


----------



## Satan

Zaide said:


> Umbreon is the coolest.
> 
> Sylveon is the better one competitively.
> 
> Glaceon is the cutest, but there isn't much difference between shiny and non-shiny.




You and goldeen


----------



## Hansen

Satan said:


> You and goldeen




All about that Jynx


----------



## Siamese Dream

Slowly, it's consuming me


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Hansen

Zaide want to help me evolve a poke


----------



## John Price

Hansen 36 said:


> Zaide want to help me evolve a poke




Use a stone


----------



## Hansen

Mike Emrick said:


> Use a stone




Nah its one of those annoying trade evolutions


----------



## John Price

thou shall not covet
Keep your eyes off my cupboard
Iâ€™m a bad ****er, itâ€™s Hov just say you love it


----------



## yubbers

Hansen 36 said:


>




amazing!


----------



## John Price

The six


----------



## irunthepeg

we deserve, we deserve, we deserve a smoke break


----------



## John Price

Ray where's your damn dog's leash


----------



## John Price

Joe just running around unleashed.


----------



## John Price

<ChrisHagen> FireSather
<ChrisHagen> Ixcuincle
<ixcuincle> yes.
<ChrisHagen> DGen
<ixcuincle> what do you want.
<ChrisHagen> Lundqvist_Vezina
<ChrisHagen> Just wanted to say hi
<ixcuincle> go on with it
<ixcuincle> oh
<ixcuincle> **** you too then
<ChrisHagen> Hope you have a good week :?


----------



## RayP

Hansen 36 said:


>




further proof cat people are ****ing weird.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> Joe just running around unleashed.




that old man ain't going anywhere. calm down you twit.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Dog

Watching tim and sid


----------



## John Price

are THE DENIZENS OF THE *SIX* excited for RAPTORS PLAYOFF BASKETBALL against CLEVELAND


----------



## PanthersPens62

Lovin' the new avatar, IX.


----------



## Siamese Dream

RayP said:


> further proof cat people are ****ing weird.




Yeah that's creepy as hell


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> Watching tim and sid




Are you dumb or


----------



## Shrimper

I could do with a new avatar but no idea what I would choose.


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## Shrimper

Of course, I mean to replace the Alan Partridge one. Not to replace the play off one, that is going to be staying for a short while yet.


----------



## Kyle93

I love licking my dog.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

My Cornetto, do you want to lick it?


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## John Price

Finnish your Czech said:


> My Cornetto, do you want to lick it?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Finnish your Czech said:


> My Cornetto, do you want to lick it?




I've had enough ice cream today, thanks


----------



## John Price

Wonder how long until TJ goes to Central America to help poor villagers


----------



## John Price

"THis is my selfie with the poor children. Now if you excuse me I'm going to drive away in my BMW."


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## John Price

****ing HUNGRY


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> ****ing HUNGRY



Eat some fruit or some veggies.


----------



## Siamese Dream

This is one the funniest things ever, I literally roared with laughter at this moment when I first saw Hot Fuzz


----------



## Shrimper

Chris Hagen said:


> Eat some fruit or some veggies.




He said he was hungry, not sad.


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## Kyle93

Kiss


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## Finnish your Czech

Dustin Peener said:


> This is one the funniest things ever, I literally roared with laughter at this moment when I first saw Hot Fuzz




That might be the funniest gif of all time


----------



## John Price

Great now I have to see Hot Fuzz


----------



## John Price




----------



## Kyle93

Hot Fuzz was pretty good.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Siamese Dream

Let's watch it now and do a live commentary ix 

Like the old days


----------



## John Price

About to eat dinner here

Can't


----------



## John Price

Maybe later 

UT would be so mad though


----------



## Siamese Dream

Well I will be going to bed later


----------



## Kyle93

Time to put ix and Peener on ignore for a l̶i̶t̶t̶l̶e̶ ̶b̶i̶t̶ forever


----------



## John Price

Later this week perhaps


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> Time to put ix and Peener on ignore for a l̶i̶t̶t̶l̶e̶ ̶b̶i̶t̶ forever




don't doit


----------



## Yung Rotini

tfw it's warm out and you're wearing a black shirt

sweat sweat sweat


----------



## John Price

kyle you even said you liked the movie


----------



## John Price

Nothing to eat here but old bagels and lettuce 

Fridge really is empty


----------



## Kyle93

my dad keeps buying too much food so I need to either eat a lot or let some stuff expire.


----------



## John Price

More likely is GoT commentary


----------



## Siamese Dream

[Yt]Cun-LZvOTdw[/Yt]


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> my dad keeps buying too much food so I need to either eat a lot or let some stuff expire.




IT's only me and I'm too lazy to buy groceries plus all my food was just boxed pasta

There's like one box of pasta left


----------



## Yung Rotini

Gotta work on my legs


----------



## John Price

10 episodes in season 1 of GoT

I can do this


----------



## Yung Rotini

Did ix actually get a dog


----------



## Kyle93

did anyone look at my snap story lol


----------



## Yung Rotini

I don't have you on snapchat


----------



## Siamese Dream

I never look at people's stories anymore


----------



## John Price

News showing drug abusers 

It's so sad how people ruin their lives like this because they're addicts


----------



## Hansen

New low, no milk or yoghurt in the fridge so I put some whipcream on dry kellogs rice cereal and ate that


----------



## Kyle93

I once had cheerios with orange juice.


----------



## Hansen

>Battling Deoxys at the edge of the atmosphere
>Switch Rayquaza out for Tentacruel
>Tentacruel's fw I tell it to use dive
>Plummets toward the earth


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> I once had cheerios with orange juice.




you sick ****


----------



## Hansen

Running Eevee's now hope I didnt use all my luck getting that Phantump on the 10th encounter


----------



## Siamese Dream

Mike Emrick said:


> News showing drug abusers
> 
> It's so sad how people ruin their lives like this because they're addicts




Inb4 Zaide


----------



## Kyle93

when you look at one of your pictures on imgur and see that it has over a million views


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> when you look at one of your pictures on imgur and see that it has over a million views




what pic


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> what pic




a gif of Miranda Kerr


----------



## Dog

Kyle93 said:


> a gif of Miranda Kerr



Link it to me


----------



## Kyle93

I can only pm it


----------



## John Price

hawt


----------



## Pip

mike


----------



## John Price

I think it's funny how everyone wants the Caps to blow everything up and start all over.  The fans really overreact on the reddits  

IT'S A FAILURE

I WON'T FOLLOW THE TEAM AGAIN

People just so negative


----------



## Yung Rotini

@karl99 what ur snapchat


----------



## John Price

**** curtis glencross


----------



## John Price

**** mike weber


----------



## John Price

Soupy. Give us Barkov.

Ovechkin - Backstrom - Oshie
Burakovsky - *Barkov *- Williams


----------



## Kyle93

I used to post a lot of hot pics and gifs to reddit to gain that sweet Karma, but I have just been lurking for the most part the past few months. Maybe I will start posting again.


----------



## Yung Rotini

Mike Emrick said:


> **** curtis glencross



True


----------



## Pip

Capitals have no second line


----------



## Kyle93

Monabae said:


> @karl99 what ur snapchat




mike.hunt1993


----------



## Pip

naked wrestling with @monabae

boys will be boys amirite


----------



## John Price

Pip said:


> naked wrestling with @monabae
> 
> boys will be boys amirite




give us hamuis


----------



## Pip

Yan-Pavel Laplante


----------



## John Price

Jyrki Jokipakka


----------



## John Price

Joni Ortio


----------



## Kyle93

Pip said:


> Capitals have no second line




Ovy, Kuz, Oshie, Backstrom, Williams, Johansson.

Seems okay to me.


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> Ovy, Kuz, Oshie, Backstrom, Williams, Johansson.
> 
> Seems okay to me.




Okay in regular season but they didn't do **** in the playoffs


----------



## Yung Rotini

Kyle93 said:


> mike.hunt1993



kk got it


----------



## Yung Rotini

Pip said:


> naked wrestling with @monabae
> 
> boys will be boys amirite



hello?


----------



## John Price

Laich first liner


----------



## Pip

Mike Emrick said:


> give us hamuis




Sbisa


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> Okay in regular season but they didn't do **** in the playoffs




I know. All the While Colin Wilson who put up 24 points in the regular season goes basically PPG in the playoffs.


----------



## Yung Rotini

Michael Ferland first liner


----------



## John Price

Fantasy Hockey Rankings: Left Wing
Last update: Oct. 1, 2014

Rank	Player Name
1	Jamie Benn	
2	Taylor Hall	
3	Chris Kunitz	
4	Henrik Zetterberg	
5	Patrick Sharp	
6	Zach Parise	
7	Max Pacioretty	
8	Patrick Marleau	
9	Gabriel Landeskog


----------



## Pip

Monabae said:


> hello?




those darn boys always fooling around!


----------



## Yung Rotini

Daniel Pribyl first liner

(According to TSN's Scott Cullen)


----------



## Satan

the lads


----------



## yubbers

Tampa gonna get #rekt tonight

Big Philly gonna come correct


----------



## Yung Rotini

Gaudreau-Monahan-Tkachuk
Shinkaruk-Bennett-Poirier


----------



## Pip

Monabae said:


> Gaudreau-Monahan-Tkachuk
> Shinkaruk-Bennett-Poirier


----------



## Kyle93

Tkachuk would look so nice alongside Johnny


----------



## Yung Rotini

Kyle93 said:


> Tkachuk would look so nice alongside Johnny



Dubois too

Hnnngghhhh


----------



## Satan

Benn - Seguin - Laine


----------



## Pip

Edmonton- Tkachuk 
Vancouver- Dubois
Calgary-


----------



## Yung Rotini

Pip said:


>



Thanks for Shink ))))))


----------



## yubbers

Kadri Mathews JVR
Marner Nylander Komorov


----------



## Pip

Baertschi-Granlund-Etem

is this line elite?!?


----------



## Hansen

Lmao Umbreon's Japanese name is ブラｼキー　which is Buraakii or "Blackey~"


----------



## Yung Rotini

Pip said:


> Edmonton- Tkachuk
> Vancouver- Dubois
> Calgary-



inb4 Benning drafts Jost


----------



## Pip

Hansen 36 said:


> Lmao Umbreon's Japanese name is ブラｼキー　which is Buraakii or "Blackey~"




did u see the big signing


----------



## Hansen

God damn Shinkaruk looked so good for Flames at the end too ****ing Jim Benning is so ********


----------



## Kyle93

Laine-Scheifele-Wheeler
Connor-Little-Ehlers


----------



## Pip

Monabae said:


> inb4 Benning drafts Jost




he's stupid but he'll still just stick to consensus on this one I bet


----------



## Yung Rotini

Hansen 36 said:


> God damn Shinkaruk looked so good for Flames at the end too ****ing Jim Benning is so ********



He fit nicely with Johnny and Sean


----------



## Yung Rotini

Pip said:


> he's stupid but he'll still just stick to consensus on this one I bet



Jost is good I just wouldn't pick him at 5


----------



## Pip

shinky's footwork >>>>


----------



## Pip

who is [posting]


----------



## Yung Rotini

Jankowski is high elite potential in my GM mode rofl


----------



## Kyle93

I feel like getting into Mad Men.


----------



## Pip

everyone post ur thoughts


----------



## yubbers

Kyle93 said:


> I feel like getting into Mad Men.




at least go after nice boys if you're going gay


----------



## Hansen

Pip said:


> shinky's footwork >>>>




^^^^


----------



## yubbers

Pip said:


> everyone post ur thoughts




I'm in an annoyed, cranky mood today for some reason


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Pip what are your thoughts


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> at least go after nice boys if you're going gay




Christina Hendricks
January Jones
Alison Brie
Jessica Pare

etc.


----------



## Hansen

Turns out work doesnt start until the 20th at the earliest as they have to hire me first, but its a formality


----------



## Yung Rotini

Why does Toronto have so many ****ing goalies

Bishop (88)
Bernier (85)
Ramo (84)
Condon (83)
Stalock (82)

Trade at least 2 or 3 of them you CPU clowns


----------



## Finnish your Czech

The Backcheck boys


----------



## Pip

Finnish your Czech said:


> Pip what are your thoughts


----------



## yubbers

finnish your czech said:


> the backcheck boys




nrink


----------



## Kyle93

Monabae said:


> Why does Toronto have so many ****ing goalies
> 
> Bishop (88)
> Bernier (85)
> Ramo (84)
> Condon (83)
> Stalock (82)
> 
> Trade at least 2 or 3 of them you CPU clowns




You need to have at least 5 nhl-ready goalies in case of injury. Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Rongos fans seriously suggesting signing Radulov to mentor Buchnevich


----------



## Yung Rotini

Kyle93 said:


> You need to have at least 5 nhl-ready goalies in case of injury. Doesn't everybody?



I have injuries turned off this is irrelevant


----------



## Mantis

When you haven't posted in the Lounge in almost 12 hours and the boys are fiending for you to drop knowledge proper good


----------



## Siamese Dream

New sig


----------



## Hansen

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> When you haven't posted in the Lounge in almost 12 hours and the boys are fiending for you to drop knowledge proper good




chel soon *****


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> When you haven't posted in the Lounge in almost 12 hours and the boys are fiending for you to drop knowledge proper good




do you like parties?


----------



## S A W F T*

I'm not vegan


----------



## Dog

All I know are sad songs


----------



## Pip

Finnish your Czech said:


> Pip what are your thoughts




*Why aren't more people talking about Steve Stamkos on here? 
*
One thing I don't fully understand, is why more people aren't talking about Steven Stamkos on here? 

The Canucks HAVE the cap space (something that all/most elite teams do not), and a signing of Stamkos would have the still-elite Sedin twins move down to the 2nd line (an asset that our fellow bottom feeding teams do not have). 

Add to that fact that Boeser and Dubois/Tkachuk will likely be top line forwards, and I think the Canucks could be a solid force in two seasons. 

Dubois/Tkachuk-Stamkos-Boeser
Sedin-Sedin-Hansen
Baertschi-Horvat-Sutter
Virtanen-McCann-Dorsett

And again - with Burrows and Miller off the books after this coming season, you can use that cap space on other areas (i.e. a defenseman, re-signing our pending RFA's, whatever). 

And then a few seasons after that, when the twins' contracts expire, you can either re-sign the twins for less money, or you can use that $15 million in cap space on whatever. 

Stamkos gives the Canucks a legit heir apparent to Henrik. I also don't think it's overly farfetched to believe that Boeser Dubois/Tkachuk will be legit Top 6 forwards in two years. 

Even if Stamkos isn't among the best centers in the league, the very fact that you'd have the twins anchoring a 2nd line and Horvat anchoring a 3rd line would give the canucks a very dangerous look up front. And again - that freed up cap space from Burrows and Miller would give us options of defense.

Given Tampa's current post-season success *without Stamkos* there's no way Tampa will offer Stammer the Toews deal. That's where we come in.

#SignStamkosToewsMoney7Years.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

My feet hurt


----------



## Hansen

shoot gum at people


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Pip said:


> *Why aren't more people talking about Steve Stamkos on here?
> *
> One thing I don't fully understand, is why more people aren't talking about Steven Stamkos on here?
> 
> The Canucks HAVE the cap space (something that all/most elite teams do not), and a signing of Stamkos would have the still-elite Sedin twins move down to the 2nd line (an asset that our fellow bottom feeding teams do not have).
> 
> Add to that fact that Boeser and Dubois/Tkachuk will likely be top line forwards, and I think the Canucks could be a solid force in two seasons.
> 
> Dubois/Tkachuk-Stamkos-Boeser
> Sedin-Sedin-Hansen
> Baertschi-Horvat-Sutter
> Virtanen-McCann-Dorsett
> 
> And again - with Burrows and Miller off the books after this coming season, you can use that cap space on other areas (i.e. a defenseman, re-signing our pending RFA's, whatever).
> 
> And then a few seasons after that, when the twins' contracts expire, you can either re-sign the twins for less money, or you can use that $15 million in cap space on whatever.
> 
> Stamkos gives the Canucks a legit heir apparent to Henrik. I also don't think it's overly farfetched to believe that Boeser Dubois/Tkachuk will be legit Top 6 forwards in two years.
> 
> Even if Stamkos isn't among the best centers in the league, the very fact that you'd have the twins anchoring a 2nd line and Horvat anchoring a 3rd line would give the canucks a very dangerous look up front. And again - that freed up cap space from Burrows and Miller would give us options of defense.
> 
> Given Tampa's current post-season success *without Stamkos* there's no way Tampa will offer Stammer the Toews deal. That's where we come in.
> 
> #SignStamkosToewsMoney7Years.




View Poll Results: The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select...
This poll will close on 05-17-2016 at 10:47 AM
C Auston Matthews, ZSC Lions (SWI)	114	98.28%
RW Patrik Laine, Tappara (FIN)	2	1.72%
RW Jesse Puljujarvi, Karpat (FIN)	0	0%
Voters: 116. You have already voted on this poll


----------



## Pip

Finnish your Czech said:


> View Poll Results: The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select...
> This poll will close on 05-17-2016 at 10:47 AM
> C Auston Matthews, ZSC Lions (SWI)	114	98.28%
> RW Patrik Laine, Tappara (FIN)	2	1.72%
> RW Jesse Puljujarvi, Karpat (FIN)	0	0%
> Voters: 116. You have already voted on this poll




who did u vote 4


----------



## Pip

Honest opinion from Leafs fans: what if you after all select Laine at #1? 


Before you get started, yes, I know that it is unlikely, but still, how would you react? Angry, disappointed, shocked, content, happy? If angry, would you project your feelings towards Laine in the upcoming season, and demand more from him, more in the sense that now he is #1 pick, so he should produce better than as if he was #2 pick.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Pip said:


> who did u vote 4




Justin Trudeau


----------



## Pip

Finnish your Czech said:


> Justin Trudeau






Justin Trudeau <info@action.liberal.ca> Unsubscribe 
12/1/15
to me 

Linden -- Real change has come to Canada, and it's because of Canadians like you. 

You want a government with a vision and an agenda for this country that is positive and ambitious and hopeful. 

You want a government that works as hard as you do. One that is focused every minute of every day on growing the economy, creating jobs, and strengthening the middle class. One that is devoted to helping less fortunate Canadian families work their way into the middle class. 

You want a Prime Minister who knows Canada is a country that is strong not in spite of our differences, but because of them. Who understands that openness and transparency means better, smarter decisions. 

I promise you that I will lead that government. I will make that vision a reality. I will be that Prime Minister. 



To get here, we beat fear with hope. We beat cynicism with hard work. And we beat negative, divisive politics with a positive vision that brings Canadians together. 

Now I need Canadians who believe in our plan for real change, and in our team, standing shoulder-to-shoulder with me. 

We can build this country into something extraordinary, because this is Canada. And in Canadaâ€¦.Better is always possible. 

Thatâ€™s why the first thing I want to do is get to know you better. Please take this quick survey -- and tell me which issues are most important to you. 



Get started →



Thank you.

Justin Trudeau
Prime Minister of Canada


----------



## Hansen

hypo


----------



## Pip

Hansen when u suiting up for North Shore man

they suck


----------



## Hansen

Pip said:


> Hansen when u suiting up for North Shore man
> 
> they suck




Probs never Im only playing for Nan


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## Finnish your Czech

Pip said:


> Hansen when u suiting up for North Shore man
> 
> they suck




Connor Brown SHG 1-0


----------



## Pip

Finnish your Czech said:


> Connor Brown SHG 1-0




I have never kissed


----------



## Satan

albany river rats


----------



## Pip

fyc can u give the lounge community your thoughts?


----------



## John Price

north


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Pip said:


> fyc can u give the lounge community your thoughts?




fahad203
Originally Posted by Daisy Jane
Omg! I WANT TO WIN THE MEGA LOTTERY!! 

oh wait. I WANT MY STUDENT LOANS PAID OFF! 

oh and cookies.
I am 38, I just paid of my student loans 4 years ago. Good luck
[Reply] [!!]


----------



## Satan

we the south


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> fahad203
> Originally Posted by Daisy Jane
> Omg! I WANT TO WIN THE MEGA LOTTERY!!
> 
> oh wait. I WANT MY STUDENT LOANS PAID OFF!
> 
> oh and cookies.
> I am 38, I just paid of my student loans 4 years ago. Good luck
> [Reply] [!!]




Say you'll never let me go


----------



## John Price

Satan said:


> we the south




we the NORTH


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> Say you'll never let me go


----------



## Hansen

we the norf


----------



## Kyle93

Listening to some Beastie Boys.


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> we the NORTH




we the NORTH baybay


----------



## John Price

**** it not chelling today


----------



## John Price

Just tired

MIght sleep in 54 minutes


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> Listening to some Beastie Boys.




Another dimension new galaxy
Intergalactic planetary

I've got really into that song recently  it's GOAT


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> **** it not chelling today




You never chel.


----------



## Dog

DRINKING MINERAL WATEr


----------



## Kyle93

Still prob my fav music video


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## Zaiden Shogun

ix what is the name of the lucky puppy


----------



## Siamese Dream

[Yt]qORYO0atB6g[/Yt]


----------



## Pip

Mike Emrick said:


> **** it not chelling today




you ****ing suck


----------



## Hansen




----------



## *Bob Richards*

Beastie Boys are ****ing awesome.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Bibeau is so bad


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Finnish your Czech said:


> Bibeau is so bad



why bi


----------



## Mantis

Kyle93 said:


> do you like parties?



Only the lemon kind


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Only the lemon kind




I like the Liberal kind


----------



## Kyle93

I am tingling


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> I am tingling




WebMD is telling me that you are pregnant, suffering from epileptic brain cancer, and also overdosing on dihydrogen monoxide


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> I like the Liberal kind




Say you'll never let me go


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> WebMD is telling me that you are pregnant, suffering from epileptic brain cancer, and also overdosing on dihydrogen monoxide




Damn I thought my arm just fell asleep, it is much worse than I thought.


----------



## Bones Malone

My anaconda don't want none


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> Say you'll never let me go




I can make your hands clap


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Where's my friend Zaide?


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Nylander's been garb this series


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Kapa


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Kyle92 said:


> Where's my friend Zaide?



waiting for that fyc guy to answer me


----------



## Kyle93

Zaide said:


> waiting for that fyc guy to answer me




it's okay to be bi


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> I can make your hands clap




I can make your clap


----------



## Satan

when fyc claps


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Wheb satan does the draft lottery


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> Wheb satan does the draft lottery




soon I hope


----------



## Satan

–██— put this on 
–██— ur Wall 
████—if ur not
–██— embarrassed
–██— to tell people
–██— that artemi panarin
–██— is not a rookie


----------



## Mantis

In case you boys were wondering I do have thick skin and an elastic heart


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> soon I hope




League is disorganized af


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Kyle93 said:


> it's okay to be bi



i disagree


----------



## Satan




----------



## Hansen

What should I name my shiny Eevee?


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> League is disorganized af




i left it lol


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> What should I name my shiny Eevee?



what evo are you going with finally


----------



## Satan




----------



## Hansen

Zaide said:


> what evo are you going with finally




Umbreon


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> Umbreon



Blue Moon


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> i left it lol




Kaptain Klutch Kasperi Kapanen


----------



## Kyle93

Marlies!


----------



## Satan




----------



## Hansen

Zaide said:


> Blue Moon




Nah 

Tbh I went with a play on the Japanese name for it Blackie adding the suffix "Chan" but it's also a pun on Jackie Chan

Might change it tho


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> Nah
> 
> Tbh I went with a play on the Japanese name for it Blackie adding the suffix "Chan" but it's also a pun on Jackie Chan
> 
> Might change it tho



Burumun


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Satan said:


>


----------



## Satan

:--)


----------



## S A W F T*

U guys chel on XB1 or PS4?


----------



## yubbers

Got a date with a blasian lady tonight! 

Getting in sexy mode


----------



## yubbers

I'd still take a run at that


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Satan

:^)


l


----------



## Hammettf2b

yubbers said:


> Got a date with a blasian lady tonight!
> 
> Getting in sexy mode




Niiiiice


----------



## Satan

thunder


----------



## yubbers

Satan said:


> thunder




Awawaw aww awwaa ah ah


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just took a wicked dump


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Hansen 36 said:


> Umbreon




Umbreon is trash. Maybe it's my dislike of defensive and stall pokes, but I could never take to it. Was a nightmare using one in Colosseum. Just garbage in game.


----------



## yubbers

Wish me luck boys
I'm off


----------



## Satan

chef curry


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> Wish me luck boys
> I'm off


----------



## yubbers

Was gonna Uber but I'll save that for the way home. Or maybe I won't need to as I'm heading to her neck of the woods.


----------



## yubbers

Want this one too much. Need to play cool.

What Eva. She aight


----------



## Satan

yubs on the prowl @ midnight 




yes by


----------



## yubbers

Manthers hunt at night


----------



## Kyle93

Be careful out there Yubbers. Cougars are most active at dusk and dawn. However, they will roam and hunt at any time of the day or night and in all seasons.


----------



## Mantis

Rewatching Band of Brothers. Thanks Oogie


----------



## *Bob Richards*

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ****


----------



## yubbers

Come to think of it.....

I don't know how old she is....

It's impossible to guess an Asians age. That's probably where they get all their riches from. Winning the guess my age games at carnivals and selling their winnings at inflated prices


----------



## Satan

Kiss


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Y'all gon' make me lose my mind

Up in here, Up in here


----------



## S A W F T*

grats


----------



## Kyle93

Bob Richards said:


> Y'all gon' make me lose my mind
> 
> Up in here, Up in here


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Speaking of cougars, I think there is a bar around where I live where they propagate. I may have to pay a visit, at least in yubbz' honor.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Kyle, who is that


----------



## Kyle93

Bob Richards said:


> Kyle, who is that




Emily Rudd, some small time actress/model.


----------



## S A W F T*

Bob Richards said:


> Kyle, who is that




An semi-attractive girl with way too much makeup on and a webcam.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Haters will hate.


----------



## Kyle93

Don't worry I got something here right up his alley


----------



## S A W F T*

Hayley Williams.... HNNNNNNNGG


----------



## Hansen

Kyle92 said:


> Umbreon is trash. Maybe it's my dislike of defensive and stall pokes, but I could never take to it. Was a nightmare using one in Colosseum. Just garbage in game.




Really dont care about maximum combat efficiency in any pokemon

If that were the case I'd be hunting for perfect IVs not shinies


----------



## Hansen

That girl has some ****ing Disney eyes

Would love looking down at them


----------



## Hansen

S A W F T said:


> An semi-attractive girl with way too much makeup on and a webcam.




Whats good TJ


----------



## Hansen

Shiny Eevee in a Luxury Ball named Blackie Chan

If I were keeping it unevolved Id have defs named it Gintoki

Umbreons JP name is Buraki/Blackie so adding "chan" to that makes it a pun but Im probably going to change it to something less potentially offensive


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> Shiny Eevee in a Luxury Ball named Blackie Chan
> 
> If I were keeping it unevolved Id have defs named it Gintoki
> 
> Umbreons JP name is Buraki/Blackie so adding "chan" to that makes it a pun but Im probably going to change it to something less potentially offensive



BURUMUN. 

a


----------



## Hansen

Zaide said:


> BURUMUN.
> 
> a




Im not a huge fan of the "Blue Moon"

Maybe some kind of Blue Cheese brand like Roquefort


----------



## Kyle93

blackie chan lirl


----------



## Hansen

Got the hang of parallel parking tn, or at least the very basics of it. Took a couple tries but I figured out where the rear of the car was relative to other stuff and how far to back in before turning


----------



## Hansen

Get to sleep in tomorrow morning since Im finally done watching the store.

Got my pay for the last 6 days too which is hype


----------



## Kyle93

ugh this asmr is ****ing good


----------



## Hansen

If Sokolov falls to 63 I really hope the Canucks take him (do we even have a 3rd this year)


----------



## Kyle93

holy ****


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> holy ****




sup?


----------



## Kyle93

God damn that dress


----------



## Hansen

God damn showing off the toe girl thats kinda ****y


----------



## Hansen

Word I got the mirage forest that has Larvesta, shiny lets goo


----------



## Mantis

Back in the game!!! Propane!!!


----------



## RobBrown4PM

TIL The price of your average Fast food meal between 1991 and today has increased by about $10


----------



## Pip

boys


----------



## Hansen

playing chel and pokemon and watching XY


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> playing chel and pokemon and watching XY



get to the xyz episodes before this weekend pls


----------



## Hansen

Zaide said:


> get to the xyz episodes before this weekend pls




lol no


----------



## Pip

the boys


----------



## Hansen

"Your Pikachu can float in the air?"
"It's from lots of special training!"
"How does your Pikachu know psybeam?"
"Because it trained really hard!"


----------



## Bones Malone

tsss


----------



## Dog

Where is fyc


----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> tsss


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> Where is fyc




Currently having


----------



## Bee Sheriff

hello


----------



## John Price

How will I know (Don't trust your feelings)
How will I know
How will I know (Love can be deceiving)
How will I know
How will I know if he really loves me
I say a prayer with every heart beat
I fall in love whenever we meet
I'm asking you what you know about these things
How will I know if he's thinking of me
I try to phone but I'm too shy (can't speak)
Falling in love is so bitter sweet
This love is strong why do I feel weak


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> Currently having




You have to wait until 2017


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> You have to wait until 2017




Ok nvm I stopped


----------



## John Price

Every little thing I do
Never seems enough for you
You don't wanna lose it again
But I'm not like them
Baby, when you finally,
Get to love somebody
Guess what,
It's gonna be me


----------



## Guerzy

When Jose Bautista gets *WALLOPED*


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Kyle93

You guys sure like blondes.


----------



## irunthepeg

oh my gosh, WHO


----------



## irunthepeg

started drinking water earlier this morning, as if I was one of them REAL BOYZ


----------



## Bee Sheriff

irunthepeg said:


> started drinking water earlier this morning, as if I was one of them REAL BOYZ




yeah i'm the newest member of the bad boy team


----------



## irunthepeg

Jangling Man said:


> yeah i'm the newest member of the bad boy team




Chanc3


----------



## Bee Sheriff

i can't get mad that you posted about me

cause on the real: post about me


----------



## Guerzy

love to drink water


----------



## Bee Sheriff

why does guerzy have a slava voynov avatar


----------



## Finnish your Czech

I'm literally drinking water


----------



## Guerzy

i sit here wondering how yubbers made out last night


----------



## Guerzy

let's make it a december to remember boys


----------



## Kyle93

Jangling Man can you seriously shut the **** up. 

Thank you.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Way tl;dr


----------



## darko

Jangling Tool


----------



## Bee Sheriff

the useless thread is for useless posts


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

That was almost as bad as a TJ post. 

And 1000 times as long.....


----------



## darko

Jangling Man said:


> the useless thread is for useless posts




There's useless and then there's you.


----------



## ThirdManIn

Stop spamming with walls of text or I'm going to go ****ing HAM on you.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

ThirdManIn said:


> Stop spamming with walls of text or I'm going to go ****ing HAM on you.




lets settle this like men


----------



## darko

TMI seen laying down the law.


----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


>




lirl


----------



## Bee Sheriff

darko said:


> TMI seen laying down the law.




@TMI reply if you're not scared


----------



## ThirdManIn

Calling someone out for jack ass posts will probably only lead to more jack ass. FYI


----------



## ThirdManIn

Jangling Man said:


> lets settle this like men




Trust me, it's better this way.


----------



## darko




----------



## Bee Sheriff

reminder: the useless thread is for useless posts


----------



## Bones Malone

Jangling Man said:


> lets settle this like men




With our pants around our ankles?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## ThirdManIn

Is posting the Kermit Washington punch gif too heavy for HF? 

It was the much better punch, but also almost killed a guy.


----------



## Bones Malone

Or is it done differently in your parts?


----------



## Bones Malone

ThirdManIn said:


> Is posting the Kermit Washington punch gif too heavy for HF?
> 
> It was the much better punch, but also almost killed a guy.




Worst case scenario a mod deletes your post...


----------



## ThirdManIn

Jangling Man said:


> reminder: the useless thread is for useless posts




Reminder: I got fired from my sweet substitute teaching gig for throwing a 15 year old out of a window. It was only the first floor that time.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

ThirdManIn said:


> Trust me, it's better this way.


----------



## John Price

What the ****


----------



## Kyle93

ThirdManIn said:


> Reminder: I got fired from my sweet substitute teaching gig for throwing a 15 year old out of a window. It was only the first floor that time.




I wish I had a teacher like that. Not afraid to punish the bad kids.


----------



## ThirdManIn

Chippah said:


> Worst case scenario a mod deletes your post...




I mean, the worst case scenario is my post somehow triggers an ancient apocalypse prophecy, and we all die horribly slow deaths after thick clouds blot out the Sun for centuries.


----------



## darko

TMI - first banned mod.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Kyle93 said:


> I wish I had a teacher like that. Not afraid to punish the bad kids.




you only wish that because you sit in the corner cowering out of all and any interaction


----------



## darko

Mike Emrick said:


> What the ****




Hows the dog?


----------



## ThirdManIn

Kyle93 said:


> I wish I had a teacher like that. Not afraid to punish the bad kids.




They were being _too_ respectful, actually. I knew they were up to something, and the window was open.


----------



## Kyle93

Jangling Man said:


> you only wish that because you sit in the corner cowering out of all and any interaction




That is actually false but you can believe what you want to believe. I don't care about a Kanye West fanboys opinion.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Witnessed a man in an electric cart throw a tantrum the other day at work.

A manager refused to override his expired membership to allow him to buy pills so he began screaming and dropping f-bombs then attempted to snap his card in half but only was able to bend it before throwing it on the floor and electric carting his way to the exit door


----------



## Bones Malone

ThirdManIn said:


> I mean, the worst case scenario is my post somehow triggers an ancient apocalypse prophecy, and we all die horribly slow deaths after thick clouds blot out the Sun for centuries.




Well obviously that's the WORST case scenario


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Kyle93 said:


> That is actually false but you can believe what you want to believe. I don't care about a Kanye West fanboys opinion.




You speak constantly of your social failures


----------



## irunthepeg

Mike Emrick said:


> What the ****




nice avatar


----------



## Bee Sheriff

irunthepeg said:


> nice avatar




I'm the newest member of the bad boy team


----------



## Kyle93

Jangling Man said:


> You speak constantly of your social failures




I don't sit in the corner is what I am saying.


----------



## irunthepeg

Ugh... TMI is here


----------



## irunthepeg

Hi TMI  #17000


----------



## Bones Malone

Kyle93 said:


> I don't sit in the corner is what I am saying.




Is your room in the corner of your parents house?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

slither.io


----------



## irunthepeg

Jangling Man said:


> slither.io




GOAT

have it on my phone


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Jangling Man said:


> Witnessed a man in an electric cart throw a tantrum the other day at work.
> 
> A manager refused to override his expired membership to allow him to buy pills so he began screaming and dropping f-bombs then attempted to snap his card in half but only was able to bend it before throwing it on the floor and electric carting his way to the exit door


----------



## irunthepeg

we deserve a smoke break


----------



## Kyle93

Chippah said:


> Is your room in the corner of your parents house?




More in the middle.


----------



## Bones Malone

When you really hope that's rancid coolant because you are positive you wiped properly.


----------



## John Price

So much anger


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> So much anger




How's Ehat?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Mike Emrick said:


> So much anger




Panthers exec: Reorganisation about depth

Peter Luukko, Panthers' executive chairman, guests on HC @ Noon to discuss the decision to promote Dale Tallon to president of hockey operations, Tom Rowe to GM and Eric Joyce & Steve Werier to assistant GMs.


----------



## irunthepeg

I came to Jangle


----------



## Bee Sheriff

We are all Jangling Man


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Posters who Jangle the hardest:

1. Jangling Man
2. irunthepeg
3. TMI


----------



## irunthepeg

#weareallJanglingMan


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Posters who Jangle the least:

1. Chippah
2. SoupyFIN
3. Ceremony


----------



## Bee Sheriff

#weareallJanglingMan


----------



## Bee Sheriff

The point is that no matter where you are on the spectrum, we all jangle.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

How much do I jangle???


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

I do not jangle because that's a dumb fad just like posting hard


----------



## John Price

Zaide said:


> I do not jangle because that's a dumb fad just like posting hard



#NowPlaying Piano Concerto No.4 in G minor, Op.40: 3. Allegro vivace by Sergei Rachmaninoff


----------



## irunthepeg

music is all we got


----------



## irunthepeg

we know, we know, we got it


----------



## Bee Sheriff

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> How much do I jangle???




7


----------



## John Price

Zaide. Why do you add crap like Victoria duffman to your playlist.


----------



## irunthepeg

me and God dappin'


----------



## Bee Sheriff

me and ix postin'


----------



## John Price

Mike Francesa and Bill Simmons Open
Mike Francesa
Duration: 21:11
Published: Mon, 16 May 2016 17:34:46 +0000
URL: http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect...ew+York&awCollectionId=827&awEpisodeId=634789

<p>Mike and Bill open the show talking about their favorite TV shows, including the Sopranos.&nbsp;</p>

Subscribe to this podcast: http://podcastrss.play.it/mike-francesa_mp3_128.xml

----
Sent from Podcast Republic 2.8.2
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## Bee Sheriff

<Michael dressed as God at the Office Christmas Party>


----------



## Guerzy

Zaide said:


> I do not jangle because that's a dumb fad just like posting hard


----------



## irunthepeg

I like the new reformed Jangling Man, now made with REAL ginger™


----------



## John Price

Mike Francesa going off on Game of thrones and the violence


----------



## Finnish your Czech

They see me Janglin'


----------



## Bones Malone

taco tuesday!


----------



## irunthepeg

This is just a Tuesday, might only rock 10 rings


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Lounge goin' up


----------



## Dog

Listening to Rihanna


----------



## Dog




----------



## Dog




----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> taco tuesday!




nah.


getting this for dinner, or something similar.


----------



## Kyle93

I woke up so early today.


----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


> nah.
> 
> 
> getting this for dinner, or something similar.




nah.

getting tacos for dinner, or something similar


----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> nah.
> 
> getting tacos for dinner, or something similar




had fish tacos last night. was so-so.


----------



## ThirdManIn

irunthepeg said:


> Ugh... TMI is here






irunthepeg said:


> Hi TMI  #17000




Yeah. 

#40somethingthousand


----------



## RayP

ThirdManIn said:


> #40somethingthousand




post count or age?


----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


> had fish tacos last night. was so-so.




I actually had beef tacos last night. I think we're having bbq chicken breasts on the grill tonight.


----------



## Dog




----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> I actually had beef tacos last night. I think we're having bbq chicken breasts on the grill tonight.









this is suppose to be today, but it's suppose to rain all day.



good. **** them.


----------



## RayP

the taco/burrito i had last night, around 9:30pm, was from fish i cooked around 5:15pm, and just let sit on the counter until i got back home because i wasn't hungry after cooking.


----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


> this is suppose to be today, but it's suppose to rain all day.
> 
> 
> 
> good. **** them.




Food Truck Tuesday downtown tonight. Good food, but usually a cluster****.


----------



## irunthepeg

when u get a PM and u instinctively think it's TMI going "MODS better win the HF Cup"


----------



## Guerzy

post like nobody is watching not even moderators


----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> Food Truck Tuesday downtown tonight. Good food, but usually a cluster****.




wednesday night from april to october we get a food truck that parks out from from 4pm-8pm, or sometimes later, or until they run out of food.


usually good food, and always a great variety... but food trucks are just ****ing slow.


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> post like nobody is watching not even moderators




when u get *'d on hf boards just create a new account and you'll be good to go


----------



## RayP

need a new avatar.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## irunthepeg

RayP said:


> need a new avatar.




Something to show your fear of that dog...


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> when u get *'d on hf boards just create a new account and you'll be good to go




essentially yes this appears to be the case


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


>




I want to go home


----------



## irunthepeg

running man challenge


----------



## Guerzy

RayP said:


> need a new avatar.




Go back to your blackhawks avatar, every avatar you have had since is not RayP. That blackhawks avatar is RayP. It's part of your brand.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## RayP

Guerzy said:


> Go back to your blackhawks avatar, every avatar you have had since is not RayP. That blackhawks avatar is RayP. It's part of your brand.




what about this one?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Bad Boy Posting™


----------



## Guerzy

RayP said:


> what about this one?




meh, it will do like the rest of your recent avatars but I'm just not a big fan of the route you are taking with your avatars.


----------



## irunthepeg

Bad Boy Posting™


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## RayP

someone send me a link to use for my old avatar.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


> wednesday night from april to october we get a food truck that parks out from from 4pm-8pm, or sometimes later, or until they run out of food.
> 
> 
> usually good food, and always a great variety... but food trucks are just ****ing slow.




So slow

That's the problem with FTT. It's in a parking lot, outdoor patio/park area and there's 20+ trucks. A ton of people go and the lines move so slow. Then they get so long that they start mixing together. It's a short walk to the hood too so then if you get people from there in front of you next thing you know they are letting everyone and their brother join them in line. Great food, awful experience.


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> meh, it will do like the rest of your recent avatars but I'm just not a big fan of the route you are taking with your avatars.




the Ehlers face is my fave era of the Guerzy avatar timeline  Dano is close though. I also liked when you used the "if you're reading this Doland post" one.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

The worst is when you single handedly kill a huge ass snake and then get killed or even just don't get any mass


----------



## Bee Sheriff

i get more mass than science shows


----------



## Kyle93

This is my best avatar. If you knew the reasoning behind it you would understand.


----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> So slow
> 
> That's the problem with FTT. It's in a parking lot, outdoor patio/park area and there's 20+ trucks. A ton of people go and the lines move so slow. Then they get so long that they start mixing together. It's a short walk to the hood too so then if you get people from there in front of you next thing you know they are letting everyone and their brother join them in line. Great food, awful experience.




exactly why i don't do food truck park things.


the one at the complex isn't so bad, because we have a lot of friends so bringing a cooler of beers and Joe makes for a decent evening, when the weather is nice.


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> the Ehlers face is my fave era of the Guerzy avatar timeline  Dano is close though. I also liked when you used the "*if you're reading this Doland post*" one.




why don't i remember this one


----------



## Bones Malone

I will always picture Guerzy as Ehlers because that was the avatar he was using when I joined the lunge


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> why don't i remember this one




It was when Doland's AMA started being popular and I went to the early pages to read up and then found the image and posted it in the UT and everyone started spamming it again  then you made it your avatar for a short period.


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> It was when Doland's AMA started being popular and I went to the early pages to read up and then found the image and posted it in the UT and everyone started spamming it again  then you made it your avatar for a short period.




this makes me think


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Kyle93

I cannot remember going to bed last night. I was sitting at my desk in my clothes listening to music and then boom I wake up in my bed this morning around 9.


----------



## RayP

rained a lot today. not sure if i want to swim/run or bike/run.


if i swim/run my balls are going to shrivel up even more than usual.


----------



## Bones Malone

Kyle93 said:


> I cannot remember going to bed last night. I was sitting at my desk in my clothes listening to music and then boom I wake up in my bed this morning around 9.


----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


> rained a lot today. not sure if i want to swim/run or bike/run.
> 
> 
> if i swim/run my balls are going to shrivel up even more than usual.




You should have someone knit you a scarf for the boys


----------



## John Price

Mike Francesa and Bill Simmons talk Jimmy the Greek, Gambling and the Celtics
Mike Francesa
Duration: 22:01
Published: Mon, 16 May 2016 19:06:12 +0000
URL: http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect...ew+York&awCollectionId=827&awEpisodeId=634858

<p>Mike Francesa and Bill Simmons talk Jimmy the Greek, Gambling and the Celtics.</p>

Subscribe to this podcast: http://podcastrss.play.it/mike-francesa_mp3_128.xml

----
Sent from Podcast Republic 2.8.2
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> Mike Francesa and Bill Simmons talk Jimmy the Greek, Gambling and the Celtics
> Mike Francesa
> Duration: 22:01
> Published: Mon, 16 May 2016 19:06:12 +0000
> URL: http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect...ew+York&awCollectionId=827&awEpisodeId=634858
> 
> <p>Mike Francesa and Bill Simmons talk Jimmy the Greek, Gambling and the Celtics.</p>
> 
> Subscribe to this podcast: http://podcastrss.play.it/mike-francesa_mp3_128.xml
> 
> ----
> Sent from Podcast Republic 2.8.2
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app




Why are you being a hemorrhoid about answering questions about your pooch?


----------



## irunthepeg

RayP said:


> rained a lot today. not sure if i want to swim/run or bike/run.
> 
> 
> if i swim/run my balls are going to shrivel up even more than usual.




lmao


----------



## RayP

i miss the good ol days


----------



## RayP

irunthepeg said:


> lmao




hey you know you can work out those things that help you walk from place to place.



u r the new JGE. curls all day err day.


----------



## Guerzy

RayP said:


> i miss the good ol days




ROFL a

the worst


----------



## Satan

Wipe


----------



## Guerzy

when is the draft lottery


----------



## Guerzy

Wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe
He said me haffi
Wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe!
He see me do me
Poop, poop, poop, poop, poop, poop!
So me put in
Wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe
When you ah gon'
Learn, learn, learn, learn, learn
Meh nuh care if him
Hurt, hurt, hurt, hurt, hurting


----------



## RayP




----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


>




lirl


----------



## irunthepeg

RayP said:


> hey you know you can work out those things that help you walk from place to place.
> 
> 
> 
> u r the new JGE. curls all day err day.




lmao I do more than curls. I'll admit, I need to do more cardio and legs. But I have naturally bigger legs. The whole reason I started working out harder was to balance out my arms so they don't look so tiny in comparison.


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> Wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe
> He said me haffi
> Wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe!
> He see me do me
> Poop, poop, poop, poop, poop, poop!
> So me put in
> Wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe
> When you ah gon'
> Learn, learn, learn, learn, learn
> Meh nuh care if him
> Hurt, hurt, hurt, hurt, hurting




ROLF a


----------



## RayP




----------



## yubbers




----------



## RayP




----------



## irunthepeg

when u make a paper airplane and throw it at Samantha


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> when u make a paper airplane and throw it at Samantha




LIRL a


----------



## Hammettf2b

yubbers said:


>




Yubs, how did the date go?


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> LIRL a




she appreciated  very much


----------



## irunthepeg

oh yubbers had a date??? girl, let's dish


----------



## yubbers

Hammettf2b said:


> Yubs, how did the date go?




Very well


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> she appreciated  very much




did you write a nice message on it?


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> lmao I do more than curls. I'll admit, I need to do more cardio and legs. But I have naturally bigger legs. The whole reason I started working out harder was to balance out my arms so they don't look so tiny in comparison.




snap your legs then.


----------



## Kyle93

I have never girltalked.


----------



## Hammettf2b

yubbers said:


> Very well




Retweet


----------



## RayP

Hammett, I meant yubbers ending up going home alone after he told her mid date he is a cat guy, so he took his cat lick toy thing and played with his literal cat when he got home.


Cat people are the worst.


----------



## Hammettf2b

RayP said:


> Hammett, I meant yubbers ending up going home alone after he told her mid date he is a cat guy, so he took his cat lick toy thing and played with his literal cat when he got home.
> 
> 
> Cat people are the worst.




lol, seems about right.


----------



## yubbers

I stole a train and smashed it

What?


----------



## Hammettf2b

yubbers said:


> I stole a train and *smashed it*
> 
> What?




niiiice


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> did you write a nice message on it?




oh I should have


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> snap your legs then.




lmao


----------



## irunthepeg

yubs smashed


----------



## yubbers

Shes a rad lady
Will hang out again

Woke up at 11! Can't remember the last time I slept in that late. Gonna do yard work today. I'll wait till noon to crack a sour beer


----------



## Hammettf2b

For those wondering, this was what Yubs date looked like


----------



## RayP

yubbers said:


> Shes a rad lady
> Will hang out again
> 
> Woke up at 11! Can't remember the last time I sorely in that late. Gonna do yard work today. I'll wait till noon to crack a sour beer




nice. which one?


cutting back on weekday drinking. just bourbon and wine during the week now.


----------



## irunthepeg

Hammettf2b said:


> For those wondering, this was what Yubs date looked like




expression and all?


----------



## Hammettf2b

irunthepeg said:


> expression and all?




From what I hear, yes.


----------



## irunthepeg

https://soundcloud.com/irunthepeg/roses-drop-remake-rough-af


----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


> For those wondering, this was what Yubs date looked like




more like


----------



## yubbers

RayP said:


> nice. which one?
> 
> 
> cutting back on weekday drinking. just bourbon and wine during the week now.


----------



## RayP

yubbers said:


>




i've heard good things.


----------



## yubbers

Bob would like her. She's tatted up pretty hard. Not usually a huge fan but she wears it well


----------



## yubbers

It's quite tart. Alot of people don't like it but that's cause they have gutter palates


----------



## Hammettf2b

yubbers said:


> Bob would like her. She's tatted up pretty hard. Not usually a huge fan but she wears it well




I bet she has a butterfly tattoo.


----------



## irunthepeg

Hammettf2b said:


> I bet she has a butterfly tattoo.




Butterfly flutter by


----------



## Bones Malone

Hammettf2b said:


> I bet she has a butterfly tattoo.




I hope it's a tramp stamp


----------



## irunthepeg

right above the


----------



## Hammettf2b

first date action + butterfly tramp stamp = Yubs is rolling in Hep C


----------



## irunthepeg

didyubberssmash.com


----------



## Bones Malone

Tramp Stamp Champ


----------



## yubbers

Hammettf2b said:


> first date action + butterfly tramp stamp = Yubs is rolling in Hep C




We've known each other a while. Always had a crush. Brooke up with her dbag bf bout a month ago.

She's a nice girl


----------



## Satan

tramp stamp


----------



## RayP

sloppy seconds



more like 124th, from the sounds of it tho


----------



## Bones Malone

yubbers said:


> We've known each other a while. Always had a crush. Brooke up with her dbag bf bout a month ago.
> 
> She's a nice girl




Yubbs with more boards than Wilt the Stilt Chamberlain


----------



## Guerzy

what a time for yubbers to be a live


----------



## Satan

RayP said:


> sloppy seconds
> 
> 
> 
> more like 124th, from the sounds of it tho




rofl


----------



## RayP

yubbs probably just lurking the UT to wait for one of us to get a divorce so he can move in on that piece as well.


odds on which one he gets first set at:


rayp - 2/1
chippar - 5/1
guerzy - 100/1


----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


> yubbs probably just lurking the UT to wait for one of us to get a divorce so he can move in on that piece as well.
> 
> 
> odds on which one he gets first set at:
> 
> 
> rayp - 2/1
> chippar - 5/1
> guerzy - 100/1




lirl I'd put a gr on Guerzy at those odds.


----------



## Satan

the lads


----------



## John Price

Who puts hats on dogs


----------



## Hammettf2b

RayP said:


> yubbs probably just lurking the UT to wait for one of us to get a divorce so he can move in on that piece as well.
> 
> 
> odds on which one he gets first set at:
> 
> 
> rayp - 2/1
> chippar - 5/1
> guerzy - 100/1




Noted: Yubs breaks bro code.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> Who puts hats on dogs




not you because you don't actually have one.



and just normal sunlight in his eye is like someone were to flash a flashlight and inch away from our eye. so it helps keeps the sun out of his eye and him more comfortable.


that ok with you?


----------



## irunthepeg

what a time for yubbers to be a live


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers said:


> We've known each other a while. Always had a crush. Brooke up with her dbag bf bout a month ago.
> 
> She's a nice girl




cute


----------



## Kyle93

I'm craving like 24 krispy kreme doughnuts right now.


----------



## Guerzy

when u look at the clock and it's lunch time


----------



## yubbers

A: they'd been broken up a month and a bit
B: that guy is NOT my bro. 

Hate that hipster ass poser. Do I see a long term thing here? Prolly not. She's young and having fun. 

I'm not complaining


----------



## Guerzy

Kyle93 said:


> I'm craving like 24 krispy kreme doughnuts right now.




my goodness


----------



## yubbers

Guerzy said:


> when u look at the clock and it's lunch time




Yes!

Beer time!


----------



## irunthepeg

when u have been working hard for a week re-designing your whole site with minimal design help and are making great progress and will likely be recognized for innovation


----------



## Kyle93

I ate 24 krispy kreme doughnuts within a couple hours when I was younger. Probably can't do that anymore without gaining weight.


----------



## yubbers

irunthepeg said:


> when u have been working hard for a week re-designing your whole site with minimal design help and are making great progress and will likely be recognized for innovation


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> I ate 24 krispy kreme doughnuts within a couple hours when I was younger. Probably can't do that anymore without gaining weight.




"Probably"


----------



## yubbers

Kyle93 said:


> I ate 24 krispy kreme doughnuts within a couple hours when I was younger. Probably can't do that anymore without gaining weight.




Or instantly giving yourself diabetes


----------



## RayP

Kyle93 said:


> I'm craving like 24 krispy kreme doughnuts right now.




That would be 

4560 calories and 504g of sugar if you ate 24 original ones. 




Do it you *****


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers said:


>




damn Daniel


----------



## Guerzy

handle with care


----------



## Guerzy

yubbers handled a woman with care last night, or did he


----------



## Guerzy

makes u think


----------



## irunthepeg

I'd say yubbers innovated or else he would have died


----------



## irunthepeg

th-throw some D's


----------



## yubbers

Impregnate or die


----------



## Satan

yubs did you [REDACTED]


----------



## Hammettf2b

Satan said:


> yubs did you [REDACTED]




That's a given for good 'ol Yubs!!!


----------



## yubbers

Satan said:


> yubs did you [REDACTED]




We cuddled and talked about our feelings for 6 hours. Then I knitted her slippers while she slept


----------



## Hammettf2b

yubbers said:


> We cuddled and talked about our feelings for 6 hours. Then I knitted her slippers while she slept




Is that what the kids call it these days???


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers said:


> We cuddled and talked about our feelings for 6 hours. Then I knitted her slippers while she slept




this man is a gentleman


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> We cuddled and talked about our feelings for 6 hours. Then I knitted her slippers while she slept


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


>





says the guy who's never even talked to a girl...


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> says the guy who's never even talked to a girl...




This is correct.


----------



## Guerzy

when u leave messages for your wife in the shower with toy letters


----------



## irunthepeg

now throw yo hands up in the skyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hammettf2b

Where is ix and his update about his pup???


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## yubbers

irunthepeg said:


> this man is a gentleman




Thank you sir

I do have to tread with caution however. I'm a 1 girl kinda guy and I'm not sure she is the same. 

Just have to keep it casual. So my poor heart doesn't get sho yuken'd


----------



## yubbers

Hammettf2b said:


> Where is ix and his update about his pup???




He wasn't able to get any more pics of that dog running away from him at the park


----------



## Hammettf2b

Guerzy said:


> when u leave messages for your wife in the shower with toy letters




That's pretty messed up man. You could have just cleaned the shower yourself instead of leaving a message in toy letters saying, "This needs to be washed".


----------



## Satan

Guerzy said:


> when u leave messages for your wife in the shower with toy letters




i know that geel


----------



## Hammettf2b

yubbers said:


> He wasn't able to get any more pics of that dog running away from him at the park




lirl


----------



## Bones Malone

Guerzy said:


> when u leave messages for your wife in the shower with toy letters




That was a quality snap. Wifey laughed too.


----------



## yubbers

Hammettf2b said:


> That's pretty messed up man. You could have just cleaned the shower yourself instead of leaving a message in toy letters saying, "This needs to be washed".




Bahahaha


----------



## Bones Malone

yubbers said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> I do have to tread with caution however. I'm a 1 girl kinda guy and I'm not sure she is the same.
> 
> Just have to keep it casual. So my poor heart doesn't get sho yuken'd




You don't think she's a 1 girl kinda guy?


----------



## Bones Malone

When will yub add me on snapchat?


----------



## yubbers

Chippah said:


> You don't think she's a 1 girl kinda guy?




She's hot enough id still consider it


----------



## Bones Malone

yubbers said:


> She's hot enough id still consider it




atta boy


----------



## Satan

im a 1 yubbers guy


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Satan said:


> im a 1 yubbers guy




same


----------



## Hammettf2b

Oogie Boogie said:


> same




retweet


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> I do have to tread with caution however. I'm a 1 girl kinda guy and I'm not sure she is the same.
> 
> Just have to keep it casual. So my poor heart doesn't get sho yuken'd




Lmao yeah I hear you. I'm a one girl kind of guy too.


----------



## irunthepeg

Hammettf2b said:


> That's pretty messed up man. You could have just cleaned the shower yourself instead of leaving a message in toy letters saying, "This needs to be washed".




"I wish my wife was this dirty"


----------



## irunthepeg

all I need is one yubbers


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers is my only friend


----------



## Hammettf2b

irunthepeg said:


> "I wish my wife was this dirty"




lol is that what it said. I don't have everyones snapchat. Add me at Hammettf2b.


----------



## Satan

1 yubs


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## yubbers

Lirl

Breaking news!

I have snapchat.

Yubzmcgrubz


----------



## irunthepeg

Hammettf2b said:


> lol is that what it said. I don't have everyones snapchat. Add me at Hammettf2b.




 no I forget what it actually said


----------



## Kyle93

I will add you guys.


----------



## irunthepeg

Bless up


----------



## yubbers

What are these seconds for?


----------



## irunthepeg

wow it is true


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers said:


> What are these seconds for?




how long to show it for


----------

